# prog x divx streaming

## Ercole

Salve a tutti,

sono oramai diversi mesi che sono stato introdotto a linux... e in particolar modo a Gentoo... grazie ai tanti HOW TO in giro e al validissimo GENTOO WIKI buona parte dei miei dubbi sono stati risolti...

ma avrei ancora tante domandine a cui manca una risposta... vediamo se voi mi potete aiutare...

Iniziamo con una facile... mi servirebbe un programmino in grado di fare streaming di contenuti multidemiali... mi potete consigliare qualcosa???

L'utilizzo che ne vorrei fare e' il seguente... ho un serverino in casa su cui stanno una certa quantita' di divx e vorrei poter inviarli tramite wireless a 11mbits al mio portatile... in modo da poterli vedere al volo senza doverli prima copiare su quest'ultimo... dite che la cosa e' fattibile???

----------

## mambro

Io uso samba per queste cose..

ma se vuoi una cosa ad hoc c'è questo http://www.videolan.org/ solo che nn l'ho mai provato..

----------

## Josuke

io faccio la stessa cosa che fai tu...serverino con su i video...portatile con wireless al piano di sotto attaccato alla tv..e in streaming vedo tranquillamente tutti i video che desidero sia con windows che con linux, per fare tutto questo uso semplicemente samba condividendo sul server la cartella che mi interessa

----------

## codadilupo

pensa che io uso ssh... certo, io lo faccio dal desktop al portatile, che sono attaccati sullo stesso hub  :Wink: 

P.S.: per i contenuti multimediali in genere, ti consiglio di dare un'occhio a dynebolic, é una distro live orientata al multimedia... magari puoi trovarci il programma (e la configurazione) che fa per te  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## Josuke

mmm non ho capito...perchè dovrebbe usare una distro live se tanto la cosa funziona tranquillamente con samba ed un qualsiasi programma per vedere video tipo totem o mplayer??

----------

## codadilupo

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> mmm non ho capito...perchè dovrebbe usare una distro live se tanto la cosa funziona tranquillamente con samba ed un qualsiasi programma per vedere video tipo totem o mplayer??

 

non ho detto che deve usare una distro live... ho detto che quella distro é la mia "distro di riferimento" per il multimedia, e li' penso che possa trovare i programmi e la configurazione ottimale da cui trarre spunto: io uso ssh, ma mi pare di capire che Ercole voglia usare comunque un programma di streaming  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Ercole

Prima di tutto ringrazio tutti per risposte e commenti.

In effetti al momento uso anch'io SAMBA per condividere i file e poi provo a visionarli sulle altre macchine, ma mentre wired funziona, in wireless difficilmente mi riesco a vedere un film intero senza interruzzioni piu' o meno pesanti.... ecco perche' cercavo qualcosa di specifico.

Nel guardare il sito di VIDEOLAN mi sono incuriosito, in questi giorni vedro' di provarlo.

Grazie ancora... BUONA BEFANA !!!

 :Razz: 

----------

## mambro

Mmm mi sembra strano.. 11Mbit sn circa 1,5Mb al secondo considerando che un film è da 700Mb circa dovresti aver problemi solo con film da 700/1,5 secondi di durata che sn grandi 700Mb..

----------

## Josuke

 *Ercole wrote:*   

> Prima di tutto ringrazio tutti per risposte e commenti.
> 
> In effetti al momento uso anch'io SAMBA per condividere i file e poi provo a visionarli sulle altre macchine, ma mentre wired funziona, in wireless difficilmente mi riesco a vedere un film intero senza interruzzioni piu' o meno pesanti.... ecco perche' cercavo qualcosa di specifico.
> 
> Nel guardare il sito di VIDEOLAN mi sono incuriosito, in questi giorni vedro' di provarlo.
> ...

 

Molto strano..la banda wireless dovrebbe essere più che sufficiente per la visione di un video divx...che programma usi per vederli? e le dir condivise le monti con smbfs o usi applicazioni tipo nautilus + plugin per samba?...montando io riesco tranquillamente a streammare nel secondo caso anche io ho rallentamenti di ogni genere

----------

## IlGab

Per fare del video streaming esiste anche il server Helix

----------

## Ercole

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> Molto strano..la banda wireless dovrebbe essere più che sufficiente per la visione di un video divx...che programma usi per vederli? e le dir condivise le monti con smbfs o usi applicazioni tipo nautilus + plugin per samba?...montando io riesco tranquillamente a streammare nel secondo caso anche io ho rallentamenti di ogni genere

 

Ad esser sincero per vedere i divx uso Win, e ho provato sia BSPlayer, che  WMP che WINAMP... questo perche' non riesco a far andare la TV-OUT della mia scheda video con LINO

 :Sad: 

----------

## Josuke

mm ancora più strano..io riesco a vederli con wmp tranquillamente   :Shocked: 

----------

## federico

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Mmm mi sembra strano.. 11Mbit sn circa 1,5Mb al secondo considerando che un film è da 700Mb circa dovresti aver problemi solo con film da 700/1,5 secondi di durata che sn grandi 700Mb..

 

11mbit in wireless pero' sono pura teoria, mantenere la velocita' di trasferimento in movimento o attraverso parecchi muri o zone con possibili interferenze e' tutto un altro paio di maniche...

----------

## Josuke

mm 11 in effetti è ben pochino...io ne uso 54

----------

## federico

Penso che sia la banda a 11mbit sia quella a 54mbit risentano in ugual  modo degli spostamenti o della posizione delle apparecchiature, cambia solamente la banda massima di trasferimento in posizione ottimale. In linea di massima 11mbit dovrebbero essere quasi eccessivi per lo streaming video, quando ci sono tutti...

Potresti provare qualche opzione di frame drop da mplayer magari ?

----------

## Ercole

Ho provato anche con MPLAYER il problema non e' tanto che la riproduzione del filmato ogni tanto salta o scatta... funge tutto bene per un tot di minuti e poi si blocca in maniera inspiegabile... e non vi e' modo che riparta... 

Al che mi tocca chiudere il programma utilizzato per la riproduzione, riaprire e e sperare di saltare al punto in cui il tutto si era interrotto... cosa non facile... perche' al massimo posso spostarmi due o tre volte lungo la barra di riproduzione... dopo di che ancora una volta si blocca il tutto...

E cmq WIN mi dice che il segnale e' ECCELLENTE... ho giusto un paio di pareti non portanti tra me e l'access point... quindi il collegamento dovrebbe andare abbastanza bene

 :Sad: 

----------

## federico

Se provi a fare un trasferimento di tutto un film, cosi' solo come copia di dati, funziona correttamente o si blocca inesorabilmente? Potrebbe non essere un problema di segnale/banda ma di crash del trasferimento dati sotto stress?

----------

## Ercole

Giustissimo... non ci avevo pensato... ora son di fretta... provo e vi faccio sapere... GRAZIE !!!!

 :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Sono convinto che non ti serva un server di streaming  :Wink:  Al contrario ti serve un filesystem di rete (tipo NFS e similari).

Per quanto riguarda il fatto che non riesci a visualizzare senza interruzione il tuo filmato ti consiglio di farti una cache in locale.

```

-cache <kBytes>

 This  option  specifies  how much memory (in kBytes) to use when precaching a

 file/URL.  Especially useful on slow media (default is -nocache).

```

----------

## Ercole

Ho provato a trasferire il file... mi diceva 186minuti alla fine del processo... siamo a 150minuti e per essere funge... ma mi chiedo come mai ci metta 186 minuti a trasferire un file da 450MB dato che dice segnale eccellente

 :Sad: 

Gutter, il tuo suggerimento mi sembra sensato... con quale programma posso impostare il valore della cache?

 :Wink: 

----------

## Ercole

Ok... si e' piantata... impossibile copiare sul file... il file potrebbe non risiedere piu' sulla periferica in uso

 :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *Ercole wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gutter, il tuo suggerimento mi sembra sensato... con quale programma posso impostare il valore della cache?
> 
> 

 

Ovviamente con mplayer  :Wink: 

Il problema comunque mi sembra della rete  :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

direi che allora il tuo problema è un problema di rete..sembra quasi che dopo un po' il wireless smetta di funzionare..come è configurato il tutto?

----------

## Ercole

Inizio a pensare pure io che sia ora di buttare l'access point!

Cmq riassumo velocemente come sono messo:

Vecchio P2 che funge da server collegato ad internet e in rete mediante uno switch a 5 porte della Correga

Access Point 11mbps della MediaCom collegato allo switch

e un altro paio di desktop collegati allo switch

piu' il portatile mio e di mio babbo in wireless

io con wlan interna e lui con scheda pcmcia

Giusto per curiosita' voglio vedere se il portatile di mio babbo riesce a copiare un file bello grosso in wireless

----------

## nomadsoul

mmm avere dei video condivisi con samba non e' quello che io ritengo Straming Video...

----------

## Ercole

Neanche io... ma se funzionasse mi accontenterei molto volentieri... cmq adesso provo con VIDEO LAN... son curioso

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Posta le tue impressioni, sono curioso di saperecome funziona.

----------

## Ercole

Ho fatto partire l'emersione... sembra una cosa lunga... 18 pacchetti... speriam non si intoppi

 :Smile: 

----------

## akiross

Ehm, spero che nessuno l'abbia gia detto (non ho letto tutti i post  :Razz: )

L'ultima versione del server icecast supporta lo streaming video.

Ciauz

----------

## Ercole

Per il momento ho provato VIDEO LAN... son estremamente soffisfatto... sono riuscito a gustarmi un divx di due ore dall inizio alla fine... peccato pero abbia dovuto usare Win perche non son riuscito ad emergere VLC

 :Sad: 

----------

